# Story line ideas for 'Reborn' character



## Ysgarran (Mar 10, 2005)

Starting up a new campaign and I'm currently working on a background with one of the players for a 'Reborn' character (taken from 'The Book of the Righteous').

The campaign is going to use Eberron for much of the broad background ideas but the tone is going to be much darker than what is currently pitched for Eberron.  With Quori out there will be some Cthulu overtones.  I'm also finding very easy to use the Gods from the Book of Righteous in the Eberron campaign also.

Anways, here are some ideas I'm throwing the characters way for the evils of the PCs previous life.

1.  A part in the destruction of Cyre.  Somehow the character played in a role in the death of hundreds of thousands when the magical H-Bomb went off in Cyre.
2.  The persecution of the half-dragon elves.  Both elves and dragons thought the half-breeds were abominations and hunted them down.  The character played a large role in forming that bias and the hunting down of the half-breeds.  This is old elven and draconic history but its effects are still being felt.
3.  The persecution of the lyncanthropes.  The Church of Anwyn recently hunted down ANY lyncanthrope they could get their hands on.   A case of letting werewolves and other evil types set the precedent for all 
4.  Any kind of war criminal, the Last War has only been over for a few years.
5.  Regicide, the character killed one the prince that was in line for the throne of Khorvaire which sparked the Last War (similiar to the assination of Archduke Ferdinand).
6.  Founded a heretical cult that is still out there.
7.  Made a bargain with the Demon Astaroth, the demon of knowledge, learning and memory.  Astaroth believes that morality only gets in the way of true learning.  True revolutionary thinkers will do anything to learn forgotten lores or unpreviously unknown lore.


Any thoughts on more hooks or ideas for the PC would be great.  Expanding on the above ideas would also be good.

thanks,
Ysgarran.


----------

